# Virgin Money Cyclone



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2013)

This is the second year for us, Dad 82, me 50 & son 11. 10.5 mile on the banks of the tyne.  One side "The Keelmans" cycleway & the other "c2c" exellent veiws of the tyne. Full days work then ride. Enjoyed


----------

